# 1925 wooden roller coaster.



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

Going to be rebuilding several sections of track and repairing structural posts over the next 6-8 weeks. Will take pictures along the way.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Kewl, don't run across that kinda job, well, hardly ever.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Job should be one hell of a "ride".


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

Mud Master said:


> Job should be one hell of a "ride".


They offered to let me ride it today, but it looked kinda rough and my back had been jacked for a few months. Maybe when im finished and it rides smoother.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Regardless if my back was jacked up if you have a contract to do repairs there's no way if get on that thing. It's kinda like purposely shooting your self with a nail gun.


----------



## klyde (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome please keep this post updated I like hearing and seeing jobs that different then the normal.


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Regardless if my back was jacked up if you have a contract to do repairs there's no way if get on that thing. It's kinda like purposely shooting your self with a nail gun.


It gets yearly maintenance. Every time the 12,000lbs train goes around the wood tracks compress and spread apart a little more. Eventually the train will fly off the track if not maintained. The ocean is less than a hundred yards away and even with pressure treated lumber and full coverage paint, when the 20 penny galvies penetrate and the 5/8" holes drilled the wood rots fairly quickly. They redo about 700' of track every year and are always scoping out the structure for rot.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I believe Knucklehead on here did a roller coaster repair job last year. His pics were awesome.

Can't wait, this sounds really cool, and I bet the views will be awesome.


EDIT: yup, I was right. Quick search turned up this.

I've been working on the railroad!


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

Brutus said:


> I believe Knucklehead on here did a roller coaster repair job last year. His pics were awesome.
> 
> Can't wait, this sounds really cool, and I bet the views will be awesome.
> 
> ...


Cool! That coaster looks a little taller and longer.
The one i will be working on is 75' tall and ride length is about 1minute 45 seconds. But it is practically on the beach! I actually worked on it back in 07 and have a few pictures from then. I'll see if i can upload them.


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

me hangin on, a view from the top, and a view from the top down.


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

North West View, other rides, and South East view


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

That thing is a grease trap. I ruined 3 shirts and 2 pairs of pants in the first week during demo.


----------



## klyde (Nov 4, 2011)

so cool! everytime i go to a theme park i always thought about how much work and engineering goes into the wood coasters. does your company do the maintenance on it yearly or is this your first go at it?


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

klyde said:


> so cool! everytime i go to a theme park i always thought about how much work and engineering goes into the wood coasters. does your company do the maintenance on it yearly or is this your first go at it?


San Diego Coaster Company
hires about 6-12 temporary carpenters for 6-8 weeks every winter to redo about 700' of "track stack" the wood layers supporting the steel rail and several posts, braces, and beams that are rotten or rotting.
2007 was my first year. We did the first drop to the second hill.
This year we'll be doing the spot where passengers load and unload and a curved section around the middle.


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

Demo on boarding area.









Trap door is used for working on the train 









Grease trap. One days worth.


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

Routering tongues & grooves into 1x10 for new decking. More fun stuff will be in a few weeks.


----------



## klyde (Nov 4, 2011)

what kind of wood are you using?


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

klyde said:


> what kind of wood are you using?


Pine. It will be primed and painted all sides and cuts. After installed there will be a traction coating applied.
Original wood was also pine. I suggested cedar with extra joists but they have to keep it in "historical condition".


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

The brake system from underneath 










Under the trap door in the deck


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

JSM_CC said:


> Pine. It will be primed and painted all sides and cuts. After installed there will be a traction coating applied.
> Original wood was also pine. I suggested cedar with extra joists but they have to keep it in "historical condition".



Historical, I know your just doing the deck, but on a roller coaster it seems a little, um, dangerous??


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

TLHWindows said:


> Historical, I know your just doing the deck, but on a roller coaster it seems a little, um, dangerous??


6x6 posts and 2x2 laminated track stack is all weathershield. They redo sections every year so...


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

One of the steep sharp curves.










Passenger loading deck under the tent.









View of the ocean from the first set of brakes.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures:thumbup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I did that once, it was about a three week job adding supports between spans, but this was a brand new wooden roller coaster. It's a fun job, hard to find people that want to do it though. When you ask someone to work 80 feet up in the air, most people won't do it. Even though it's safe, you're roped off 100% of the time with the two lanyard system. And there's plenty to tie off too, and walk on.


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

Me and the guys getting ready to replace some rotten handrail and rusty safety cable.









Painting treated 2x2 for new section of track stack.









Beautiful day at the beach.


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

1/4" steel c channel supporting triple sway brace.









Tripler on concrete footing had rusty base flange.


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

After removing Tripler found rotted ledger/beam and replaced.









3x12 beam, 6x6 posts, 2x6 braces, 5/8" galvanized hex bolts.


----------



## coolright (Jul 13, 2011)

AT the park in us to work at I was 1 of 3 guys that had to go out 2 times a day to inspect the coaster. I remember 1 year at 3 in afternoon on 4 of July weekend end we split a ledger 6 x 16 oak about 20 feet of the ground. Whole crew called back to coaster to replace. Took about 2 hours. No crane or man lifts.

Most fun I think I had there that day.


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

2x2 layered and laminated to form support for the steel rails.








Removing more layers.









Exposing the tie boards and undertrack.










Replacing some old ledgers/beams preparing for new track stack.


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

Oil stained wood...


----------



## TJH24 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thats a neat job! I don't know anybody that has ever worked on one. It amazes me what old time carpenters were able to do back in the day. The enigineering and structural design on those old coasters is awesome!


----------

